# Sleeping on Side & Back?



## Cujo&Rubysnacks

I didn't think that hedgehogs liked to sleep on their sides or their backs but my hedgehog LOVES it. It's her favorite position to sleep. Does anyone else have a hedgehog that does this? This can't be normal for them can it?


----------



## jholstein11

I have no idea...but i bet it's Adorable!!


----------



## SouthernSweet

if you search through the forums you'll find many hedgie owners amused by their hedgehog's choice in sleeping position and location, particularly when they feel safe/comfortable. Hoggies are just so darn cute!


----------



## Cujo&Rubysnacks

SouthernSweet said:


> if you search through the forums you'll find many hedgie owners amused by their hedgehog's choice in sleeping position and location, particularly when they feel safe/comfortable. Hoggies are just so darn cute!


Yeah it definitely is cute that's for sure!!


----------



## momIImany

Mimzy loves to sleep on her side and I've seen her on her back, curled in a "C" position with her feet in the air. It's the cutist thing to witness. So angelic.


----------



## Alex

I've never seen my baby on her back, but she loves to sleep on her side and splatted out on her stomach; every time I go to fetch her out of her cage, she's on her side sound asleep; I'm pretty sure it's normal and the cutest thing ever haha.


----------



## Shell

I wish my Percy would do that. He just sleeps in a type of ball position on his tummy. Hopefully one day I'll catch him in the act of sleeping securely on his side.


----------



## Nebular

Norman has always slept on his side since the day I got him. He curls up into a loose ball and shoves his back up against the door of his igloo (I guess so any predator would get a mouthful of needles even though he has never encountered one in his two years). I've seen him sleep on his back a few times, but those has been the result of him passing out in the middle of a tummy rub.


----------



## trf0ster

I'm a new hedgie owner, and I noticed my Marshmallow likes to sleep on her side. It scared me to death the first time I saw it. I thought she was dead! I started poking her and wasn't satisfied until I woke her up and she started hissing at me, lol. Poor thing! But at least now I know she is comfortable.


----------



## sklock65

Henry often sleeps in different positions...which always just ends up being, well...super cute!
[attachment=0:19im92rf]image.jpg[/attachment:19im92rf]
[attachment=1:19im92rf]image.jpg[/attachment:19im92rf]
[attachment=2:19im92rf]image.jpg[/attachment:19im92rf]


----------



## JelloHedgies

I just got my girl yesterday and she sleeps only on her side for what I've seen so far. It's too cute to see her little leggies stretched out!


----------



## BiocheMD

I love when Broski sleeps on her side! It is adorable and sometimes she will sprawl out, but only when she is fully relaxed. I have never seen her sleep on her back though .


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Squiggy sleeps in whatever position he thinks is comfortable, back, side, splatting. Taz only likes to sleep on his face :roll: He sleeps in a semi-balled up position with his face flat on the ground. I've only seen him sleep in his actual bed a handful of times


----------



## JulieAnne

Prim sleeps on her side or splatted out. It's so cute!!


----------



## justminick

Sonni likes to sleep under his exercise wheel sometimes and he cuddles on his side, wrapped around the base, with his legs straight out.


----------



## binxmama

We have only had Binx for about a month or so. He is about 2 1/2 months old, so he is our little baby and came to us young, from a certified and caring breeder. Recently he has started laying on his side with is legs sprawled out from his body. He does this mostly when he is laying around on me. It is really cute and he looks really comfortable; not at all agitated. He is active, alert and eating / drinking well. I know this is unusual, so I just wanted to make sure this is okay. Since everything else seems to be normal, do I have anything to worry about?


----------



## sc2001

You don't need to worry. The only way my hedgie sleeps is on her side. It's completely normal


----------

